# To Gheenoe or Not To Gheenoe?



## Swfl angler (Oct 14, 2015)

We're are you located I have a sundowner navigator wider than a gheenoe more sturdy can send pics if you interested will take up to a 40 hp and as small as a 15 hp


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

I wouldn't say a gheenoe ISNT the boat for you, because after owning one(LT 25 w/ 25 hp) I would buy mine back in a heartbeat. 

BUT keep in mind, it is a very 'micro' skiff. You can run them in chop or on long runs if you have any idea what you're doing behind the wheel, but with a young kid and wife, a slightly larger boat with higher gunnels may be a safer bet. Only bringing this up, because you mentioned lakes. Creeks and rivers will be no problem, as I believe these boats are made for them, just not open water.

Had taken a ton of water in my boat a few times while making runs in conditions that we just shouldn't have been out there, and always made it home, but with a kid...I would've been pretty worried.


----------



## RunAckRun (Dec 15, 2014)

lpg said:


> I wouldn't say a gheenoe ISNT the boat for you, because after owning one(LT 25 w/ 25 hp) I would buy mine back in a heartbeat.
> 
> BUT keep in mind, it is a very 'micro' skiff. You can run them in chop or on long runs if you have any idea what you're doing behind the wheel, but with a young kid and wife, a slightly larger boat with higher gunnels may be a safer bet. Only bringing this up, because you mentioned lakes. Creeks and rivers will be no problem, as I believe these boats are made for them, just not open water.
> 
> Had taken a ton of water in my boat a few times while making runs in conditions that we just shouldn't have been out there, and always made it home, but with a kid...I would've been pretty worried.


Thanks for the response, the lakes we go on are smaller, 5000 acres or so. Usually pretty protected, we used to run our 12' Jet Boat on them and not have any problems. We canoe a lot and I feel comfortable with my boy in a canoe, he always has his life jacket on and we stick to calm water. 
There are a lot of Jon boats for sale around here, I am just not a huge fan of the all the metal and heat of the summer. I like canoes, but by the time I add a small hp motor or trolling motor I figure a Gheenoe would be much more stable.
Budget is a factor, only looking to spend around $1500. I really want something to run out for a couple hours and not be financially committed to using.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

RunAckRun said:


> Thanks for the response, the lakes we go on are smaller, 5000 acres or so. Usually pretty protected, we used to run our 12' Jet Boat on them and not have any problems. We canoe a lot and I feel comfortable with my boy in a canoe, he always has his life jacket on and we stick to calm water.
> There are a lot of Jon boats for sale around here, I am just not a huge fan of the all the metal and heat of the summer. I like canoes, but by the time I add a small hp motor or trolling motor I figure a Gheenoe would be much more stable.
> Budget is a factor, only looking to spend around $1500. I really want something to run out for a couple hours and not be financially committed to using.


If y'all are comfortable in a canoe, you'd really like it!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I agree with jonterr ^


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You better Triple your budget for a "Decent" Gheenoe

I sold my Bare Classic hull for $1625 it was 8 years old ...

add motor and trailer and you can count on another $1800

But having said that I also sell "highsiders" for about $1700
for BMT but the motor will be an 8 or a 9.9 ... but a Highsider is NOT suited
for what a Classic or LT can Handle ...


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Gheenoes are economic utilitarian boats that can float swallow. If that is what you need, they offer a lot of bang for your buck. Kids will jump out of any boat much more often than they fall out, so a Party Barge won't help in that regard. You've got him in a life jacket and hopefully he can swim by now. Kids will also run laps and spook fish, but if you don't expect that, your expectations were too high.

Nate


----------



## RunAckRun (Dec 15, 2014)

noeettica said:


> You better Triple your budget for a "Decent" Gheenoe
> 
> I sold my Bare Classic hull for $1625 it was 8 years old ...
> 
> ...


I have seen a few 15'4" Gheenoe listed around on here on Craigslist for $1200-$2000. Most of them seem to be in decent shape with a small motor and trailer.

Budget can be moved around some, I just don't want to put $15K in a boat that I only frequently use.


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

I have a 1991 15'4" highsider that was customized to a NMZ, front and rear decks. I love it we use to fly fish rivers, large lakes and salt water bays. It is a very stable boat for its size. It takes a little getting use to too, but once you realize its not going to roll over like a canoe, you can walk around all over it. I pole it from the rear standing on a yeti type cooler and have had my 14 year old son standing casting in the front with no problems. I paid $1,100 for the boat and trailer and just recently purchased a 1994 9.9 Mercury and Bob Machine Shop Jack plate. I will only have about $1,900 tied up in the whole boat. You Gheenoe guys out there don't crucify me, but, you may also want to look at a Riverhawk, Riptide Mini Rip or a Towee. These are little more pricey and are harder to find used since they are all relative new..


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

[QUOTE=" You Gheenoe guys out there don't crucify me, but, you may also want to look at a Riverhawk, Riptide Mini Rip or a Towee. These are little more pricey and are harder to find used since they are all relative new..[/QUOTE]

The riverhawk is probably the only one out of those that he would be able to find in his price range. The towee and the mini rip I think are both over 5k BMT


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

Yea, just wasn't sure about the mini rip. I know the Towee, a bare boat new, is about $5,000. I saw one about a year ago, used here in Atlanta for around $3,500 with trailer and rowing frame.


----------



## RunAckRun (Dec 15, 2014)

Riverrambler said:


> I have a 1991 15'4" highsider that was customized to a NMZ, front and rear decks. I love it we use to fly fish rivers, large lakes and salt water bays. It is a very stable boat for its size. It takes a little getting use to too, but once you realize its not going to roll over like a canoe, you can walk around all over it. I pole it from the rear standing on a yeti type cooler and have had my 14 year old son standing casting in the front with no problems. I paid $1,100 for the boat and trailer and just recently purchased a 1994 9.9 Mercury and Bob Machine Shop Jack plate. I will only have about $1,900 tied up in the whole boat. You Gheenoe guys out there don't crucify me, but, you may also want to look at a Riverhawk, Riptide Mini Rip or a Towee. These are little more pricey and are harder to find used since they are all relative new..


Sounds exactly what I want to do. The big thing is that I would like something a 9.9hp can move with ease or at least get up on plane. You can get a decent freshwater 9.9hp for $500-$800 around here.


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

RunAckRun said:


> Sounds exactly what I want to do. The big thing is that I would like something a 9.9hp can move with ease or at least get up on plane. You can get a decent freshwater 9.9hp for $500-$800 around here.


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

A 9.9 will push a 15'4" gheenoe in low-to mid teens with 2 people and upper teens by yourself.


----------



## JustB (Nov 16, 2015)

I currently own a Gheenoe LT25, and it's the right tool for the job for my inshore fishing/adventures... If I ever do get rid of it, it will be for another Gheenoe... Those 15'4" highsiders can handle 15hp easy, and they will scoot with the right prop! I've seen guys cut around corners in those things like you wouldn't believe, and like someone said before...once you get used to how stable they are for a boat with their beam, you'll really be pleased with it in terms of a platform...


----------



## RunAckRun (Dec 15, 2014)

Riverrambler said:


> A 9.9 will push a 15'4" gheenoe in low-to mid teens with 2 people and upper teens by yourself.


That sounds so much better than paddling and faster.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Scott 16 deep duck boat. Its the design Towee copied when they launched their Skiff. Hard to find but better price than the Towee by 40% or so.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Mini Rip looks pretty cool...what's one of those go for?


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

RunAckRun said:


> I have been looking at canoes, square back canoes, Jon boats and Gheenoe's.
> 
> Obviously everything has pro's and con's but I like the Gheenoe for several reasons, ie. motor, fiberglass, my storage space for the boat is limited, .
> 
> ...


I'm in a similar situation as you and have contemplated selling my CS j16 and getting an lt25, classic, of b-60; but can't bring myself to do it. I strongly encourage you to take a look at the J and JV series carolina skiffs and see if you like them. They are pretty common and inexpensive.


----------



## OpenFly (Aug 31, 2015)

I sold my NMZ last year and regretted ever since. It was perfect for salt marshes, back lakes, and bayous in Texas. I was getting mid teens with a two 250's, yeti 35, and the usual tackle. I'll be shopping for another after we finish up with Christmas.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

I've owned a Highsider and LT25. I'd suggest they're a two-person skiff - going to be cramped with three, even if one is a child.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

OpenFly said:


> with a two 250's.


Wow, twin 250s on an nmz!?! How'd you mount them on the transom and how did it not sink?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

pt448 said:


> Wow, twin 250s on an nmz!?! How'd you mount them on the transom and how did it not sink?


Ha!!!


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

For anyone interested there is a Gheenoe super on craigslist in Atlanta. Based on the listing he's in process of turning it into a LT, front decks . Think it's just a boat, w/ partially finished interior, no trailer. Does have bob machine shop mini jack plate & grab bar. Not my boat just found it over the weekend.


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

Sorry miss spoke it's a Classic not a Super.


----------



## firescout2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Riverhawks can be customized up front much easier than Gheenoe IMO. They also have some slightly larger models, like the Exocet and Bayhawk if you want more room or more stability. Not sure where you're located, but the dealer up in NC is pretty easy to work with and doesn't act like a salesman.


----------



## StuartPCB (11 mo ago)

JustB said:


> I currently own a Gheenoe LT25, and it's the right tool for the job for my inshore fishing/adventures... If I ever do get rid of it, it will be for another Gheenoe... Those 15'4" highsiders can handle 15hp easy, and they will scoot with the right prop! I've seen guys cut around corners in those things like you wouldn't believe, and like someone said before...once you get used to how stable they are for a boat with their beam, you'll really be pleased with it in terms of a platform...


I'm ordering a LT25 should I get it with a jack plate or not?


----------



## StuartPCB (11 mo ago)

I'm ordering a LT25 should I get it with a jack plate or not?


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Small whaler or carolina skiff is a "safer" more comfortable choice. Stable, more room to move around in. 3 on a gheenoe is doable but not much room to move around. If it was me I'd be looking at a CS. I started out wanting a gheenoe but after a lot of consideration I said f* it and ordered an Evo. Were I on a more limited budget I would have done a 16ft CS. We've had 3 CS in our family and they are great family boats for protected waters.


----------

